# Single origin suggestions?



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm becoming aware that I'm a little espresso obsessed. I do enjoy the French Press but tend to use the espresso blends I like (ground for french press obviously) which seems a bit of a waste really. I tend to do this because I like the big exciting flavours that fill the mouth. The single origins I have drank tend to be ok but a little one-dimentional. (apart from the Rwanda Bourbon - which is amazing!)

A lot of guys on here seems to be really into the singles. Can anyone recommend a really exciting single origin please? Something that makes you grin with big bold flavours - Chocolate and big fruity berry notes are always good! Don't get me wrong though, I like subtle but it needs to be interesting thought provoking subtle!

I look forward to hearing and trying your suggestions!

Kind Regards

Lee


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well firstly, Indian Monsooned Malabar is a damned thought provoking shot of espresso. And from what I've heard, Steve over at Hasbean has the cream of the crop.

Nicaraguan Limoncillo pulls an amazing fruity shot as well, you can never go wrong with the Guatemalan El Bosque, or in fact quite a few of the guatemalan coffees.

Chris


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

As espresso? Would you not get the best from them with french Press?

I say that because I have never had amazing results from single origin espresso....

Lee


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

To be honest I'm kind of with you on that one Lee, I would rather french press SO that pull shots, however it can be a lot of fun to try and dial an SO in, and you can get some stunning thought provoking shots, also it helps you understand blends a little more.

Pulling a good SO shot more often than not can rely on a very good barista with a very good machine, and they are mucho more unforgiving than a well made blend!

Chris


----------

